# Time To Get Serious



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> Well...sorta?? You mean I have to play second fiddle to George??? :lol:
> 
> Since I can't physically wade up and down the river anymore I figured somebody could get some use out of it....and the up side is that since my house (with a garage to die for) is for sale any exposure is a good thing....


I also have a garage to die for, do you want to trade? lol I have recently, last Nov bought a drift boat, maybe you can sit and drift the river and fish, that is one of my plans this spring, summer. 
rw


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Nice post there milty, thanks alot, if I wasn't homesick before, I sure am now. Man I miss those days.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

rwenglish1 said:


> I also have a garage to die for, do you want to trade? lol I have recently, last Nov bought a drift boat, maybe you can sit and drift the river and fish, that is one of my plans this spring, summer.
> rw



Ya I'm good once I get into a boat as long as I can stand up and stretch my hips and back every so often.....

In 14 years living here I have never saw a drift boat go by me....but since I live upstream of the dam I don't get any steelhead up here......

Would be a nice float though, put in at M20 and float to the house...mostly planters around here but every once in a while someone will hook up with a 20 incher or so.........my best was a 19 inch brown and 17 inch bow..........

No trades on the house...have to sell to settle a divorce...:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Ya I'm good once I get into a boat as long as I can stand up and stretch my hips and back every so often.....
> 
> In 14 years living here I have never saw a drift boat go by me....but since I live upstream of the dam I don't get any steelhead up here......
> 
> ...


Dan, what's that water like? Runs, eep bend holes, flat, etc????


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Dan, what's that water like? Runs, eep bend holes, flat, etc????



Milt if you go from M20 downstream to my house you have them all....but in front of the house nice and wide and kind of a shallow flat with deeper holes each side......lots of bends and holes w/overhanging branches just a ways upstream from me........all wadeable.. and a great big yard capable of holding numerous 5th wheelers/tents etc....lol Sounds like a May time MS trout fishing/camping weekend is in the making.......:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Milt if you go from M20 downstream to my house you have them all....but in front of the house nice and wide and kind of a shallow flat with deeper holes each side......lots of bends and holes w/overhanging branches just a ways upstream from me........all wadeable.. and a great big yard capable of holding numerous 5th wheelers/tents etc....lol Sounds like a May time MS trout fishing/camping weekend is in the making.......:lol:


That could be a plan.


----------



## cane crazed (Jul 22, 2008)

Whit, i am with you. went to the tenn mtns and the hatches were crazy. nothing like your steelies but had lots of luck with the bamboo rod


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

i fished that same run with five others this past weekend.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

friZZleFry419 said:


> i fished that same run with five others this past weekend.




Which run???


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

So begins another years opener. Good luck to all.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Go gitum guys it's a 5 b day ( bugs,bushes,brookies,browns, n bows) good luck


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Whit1 said:


> Thanks Dan, I knew that I always liked you best.......well...........sorta! :lol:. Seriously that is a very kind offer.


Sorry I missed you at camp this year Whit, but I got home late. I really miss the way you describe your fishing adventures. They are always from the heart. I can't fault you for it as I post about as much as you do these days.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I did hear some real bruisers came out of that hole this year including a couple over 25". High water all winter and mild temperature might be a couple of reason for all the big trout being caught this year. Would be great to get out with you and George this year.


----------

